# Help with Axe FX ultra electric noise.



## GTailly (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi guys,

I have been having a really unpleasant noise issue for a few weeks now and I ust don't know how to solve the problem.

Whenever I am playing there always is this kind of electric hiss in background wich I just can't seem to be able to get rid off. It really bothers me and I don't know what to do.
Noise gate is set decently and I can chug really staccato parts without having any feedbacks but whenever there is something played: noise gets in. As I said no noise when nothing is played though.

I never had this kind of issue and I am pretty worried as I moved recently to an axe partly because of the clearnes of its sound...

Here is the actual noise I get. Nothing fancy but you can really hear it each time the chord is releasing.

Axe fx unwanted noise by atarax/i/a on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Can someone help me here?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 3, 2011)

try the usual suspects 
cables and guitar changes?


----------



## GTailly (Dec 3, 2011)

AK DRAGON said:


> try the usual suspects
> cables and guitar changes?



Have tryed 3 or 4 different cables and same thing.
This is my only and main guitar and it is only like 3 months old. (arrived directly from carvin custom shop)


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm not an expert but, I'm willing to bet it's not the AXE FX.
I'm guessing it could be pickup/wiring noise. See if you can't borrow a guitar from a friend to see.


----------



## loktide (Dec 3, 2011)

i get the exact same noise with my JP7 with stock pickups (d-sonic model, i think) into my axefx standard. with other guitars (and pickups), it's not nearly as bad, or even negligible.

what pickup are you using?


----------



## GTailly (Dec 3, 2011)

loktide said:


> i get the exact same noise with my JP7 with stock pickups (d-sonic model, i think) into my axefx standard. with other guitars (and pickups), it's not nearly as bad, or even negligible.
> 
> what pickup are you using?




I am actually using the carvin's DC727 stock pickups. Don't know if this has anything to do with the problem but I never had this problem when using my 6505+ head.

*EDIT!* The noise actually only appears while using distortion tones. No noise att all on clean patches.


----------



## niffnoff (Dec 3, 2011)

Noise gate? Just a thought maybe?


----------



## bigswifty (Dec 3, 2011)

I've got the same problem with my Ultra and RG7620 with stock pups.
I'm looking into nabing some BKP's soon but at the moment it'd be nice to know why theres hiss!


----------



## GTailly (Dec 3, 2011)

Somebody at fractal's forum told me to try this.

Turning every noise gate off plus guitar volume knob to zero and see if there is still noise.
Indeed noise is still there ( ground loop maybe? ) but there is no high hiss. More like a harsh hum.

Thoughts?


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow, I'd have never thought it would be coming from the AXE FX.

Possible Grounding issue or 60 Hz Hum would be my next guess. A line conditioner should solve both.


----------



## GTailly (Dec 3, 2011)

AK DRAGON said:


> Wow, I'd have never thought it would be coming from the AXE FX.
> 
> Possible Grounding issue or 60 Hz Hum would be my next guess. A line conditioner should solve both.



Line conditionner? You mean power conditionner?

If so I already have one and got my ultra plugged in it...


----------



## danieluber1337 (Dec 3, 2011)

AK DRAGON said:


> Wow, I'd have never thought it would be coming from the AXE FX.
> 
> Possible Grounding issue or 60 Hz Hum would be my next guess. A line conditioner should solve both.



Isn't that the same thing?


----------



## GTailly (Dec 4, 2011)

danieluber1337 said:


> Isn't that the same thing?



To what I believe, it is, indeed.

So after all those opinions, any solutions?


----------



## GTailly (Dec 5, 2011)

No one? Please.


----------



## GTailly (Dec 7, 2011)

Still no answer?...
I just want to know what seems to be the best thing I could do according to you all?


----------



## luca9583 (Dec 7, 2011)

Inhaler said:


> Still no answer?...
> I just want to know what seems to be the best thing I could do according to you all?



Are you going direct into the Axe and then using the amp and cab sims or going from the Axe into a power amp?

Also check that your input/output levels on the Axe aren't too high


----------



## GTailly (Dec 7, 2011)

I was going direct with power amp and cab simulations here. Although, I used the axe with my own power amp and cab at last rehearsal and I had the same noise.

Inputs and outputs are not passed 1 o'clock.


----------



## IamLukas (Dec 7, 2011)

Same noise prob with my standard, but I've figuered out, it's only noticable with a few amp models. Haven't found a solution yet.  
Will try a extern noise gate soon, maybe this could help. Turning up the noise gate in my Axe fx kills the noise, but also kills the tone, so.....not useless at all. 
I'll keep you updated, when I have success.


----------



## luca9583 (Dec 7, 2011)

Inhaler said:


> I was going direct with power amp and cab simulations here. Although, I used the axe with my own power amp and cab at last rehearsal and I had the same noise.
> 
> Inputs and outputs are not passed 1 o'clock.



I'm sure we can get to the bottom of this issue. I have an Axe II and get no hissy noise at all. It's obviously not your actual power amp and cab so...

Try the following with just the Axe, headphones and a guitar plugged in, with just an amp and cab without any effects or noise gates on the grid:


1 Toggle the Axe's bypass button on and off with amp and cab sims enabled.

2 Do the same but with amp sim off and cab on

3 Do the same but with amp sim on and cab off

4 Do the same but with both amp and cab sims off (but with input still connected to the output so you still get sound..which should sound pretty much like the Axe's bypassed signal)


If you still get the hiss in bypass mode it must be the guitar (although hiss is not normally what a guitar puts out..noisy single coils for example give that faint hum/buzz usually)

If the hiss goes away with amp sims or cab sims off or both off then it must be the settings in those blocks.

The presence control on some amp blocks can get hissy when cranked.

Finally, save all your presets on your computer and make sure you have the latest firmware installed and then see if you still get the hiss.

Try as many different guitars as possible.

Also, make sure the fx loop is disabled in your presets while doing these tests...i think the loop is capable of returning a pretty loud signal which could also create hiss.


Let me know how you get on mate


----------



## luca9583 (Dec 7, 2011)

IamLukas said:


> Same noise prob with my standard, but I've figuered out, it's only noticable with a few amp models. Haven't found a solution yet.
> Will try a extern noise gate soon, maybe this could help. Turning up the noise gate in my Axe fx kills the noise, but also kills the tone, so.....not useless at all.
> I'll keep you updated, when I have success.



You shouldn't need a noise gate other than to silence the signal for extra tight chugging or to eliminate uncontrollable feedback.

I have an Axe II so not sure about the Standard or Ultra but when set correctly the gate should never kill or reduce the actual tone because it's all digital..you don't have the problem of real life stomp boxes killing tone with he Axe.

However because the gate block is a downward expander, if you set the threshold and ratio very high then your signal will get heavily reduced in volume.


----------



## GTailly (Dec 8, 2011)

luca9583 said:


> I'm sure we can get to the bottom of this issue. I have an Axe II and get no hissy noise at all. It's obviously not your actual power amp and cab so...
> 
> Try the following with just the Axe, headphones and a guitar plugged in, with just an amp and cab without any effects or noise gates on the grid:
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply mate.

Just tryed all the tests you mentionned.
Here are the results.

1. No sound when in bypass mode on the axe.
2. Hiss is still there.
3. Hiss.
4. No hiss.

I just updated the firmware to version 11.00 too.
The fx loop was not enabled.

I just don't understand what's the matter at this point... -.-'


----------



## luca9583 (Dec 8, 2011)

Inhaler said:


> Thanks for your reply mate.
> 
> Just tryed all the tests you mentionned.
> Here are the results.
> ...




So the hiss goes with amps and cabs off but you still get sound, right? Could it be the treble and presence settings on your amp blocks?

How are you routing the input signal into the grid? I'm assuming it's a standard mono guitar into the Axe. Maybe check the I/O configuration to check you are going into the front input..then check in your amp block that you are not sending a sum of L & R into the amp block, although that probably wouldn't cause hiss anyway.

Also, are your global eq and gain settings flat?


----------



## GTailly (Dec 10, 2011)

luca9583 said:


> So the hiss goes with amps and cabs off but you still get sound, right? Could it be the treble and presence settings on your amp blocks?
> 
> How are you routing the input signal into the grid? I'm assuming it's a standard mono guitar into the Axe. Maybe check the I/O configuration to check you are going into the front input..then check in your amp block that you are not sending a sum of L & R into the amp block, although that probably wouldn't cause hiss anyway.
> 
> Also, are your global eq and gain settings flat?




Uhm when cabs and amps are off I do not get any sound even if my input is routed to my output in the signal chain. How do you still get sound with amp and cab bypassed?

As for the input routing I am indeed using a mono guitar straight into the axe. I/O is set to front input too.
Presence ans trebble are not that high.

Also the global EQ and gain are flat...


----------



## GTailly (Dec 12, 2011)

We are getting to it guys. Thanks for helping out?

*EDIT *Could the actual problem be the pickups? Should I swap them?


----------



## GTailly (Dec 14, 2011)

BUMP.


----------



## templton89 (Dec 14, 2011)

hey man, feeling your pain, I'm experiencing very similar problem, if not the same.

I posted on fractal forums trying to get help

Axe-Fx Standard loud HUM. Ground lift/cables/ebtech hum-x didn't help. Sample inside

still nothing, but at least you can see my symptoms and see what I already tried


----------



## ibanez4lifesz (Dec 14, 2011)

I have the same problem...the amount of it changes with the guitar in my case though...I believe it is due to the pickup noise itself being amplified by the Axe. 

Doesn't both me much anymore, but it's definitely there. 

Eric


----------



## templton89 (Dec 14, 2011)

it definitely bothers me, i feel like it's eating up 5-10% of my tone because it just takes up certain frequencies and sits there all the time


----------



## Metalus (Dec 14, 2011)

I have been having this same exact issue for months now. One thing that seems to reduce it is lowering the power tube bias. Although that affects the tone so you have to lower to taste. Unfortunately it doesn't completely remove the noise though. Even if its all the way down, the noise is still partly there. I wanna remove it completely as it is incredibly annoying 

I think its called crossover distortion as stated by Cliff in the Axe wiki 

Yeks How Tos - Fractal Audio Systems Wiki


----------



## templton89 (Dec 14, 2011)

for me it's always there even when im not playing, so probably not a crossover. If I crank the gate way up, obviously it goes away, but as soon as I play a note, or at least scratch the string - output from pickups exceeds the threshold set in noise gate and you start hearing it again until signal fades.


----------



## GTailly (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for all your answers guys...
I have been trying to fix the problem for weeks now and haven't even get close to achieving something...

Although, I am glad to see I am not the only with this problem. (no offense)
I just don't know what to do at this point.
I just can't get the sound I really want because of that shitty frequency always sitting behind my tone. I thought about changing my pickups but after reading templton's post on fractal's board I can now assume it probably won't change anything...

I can't even record anything for my band's production because of the hum. This shit really pisses me off...

Has anyone actually had this problem and solved it?!


----------



## luca9583 (Dec 23, 2011)

Inhaler said:


> Thanks for all your answers guys...
> I have been trying to fix the problem for weeks now and haven't even get close to achieving something...
> 
> Although, I am glad to see I am not the only with this problem. (no offense)
> ...



There shouldn't be any noise at all with the Axe.

Could you post some clips of the noise while switching between clean, medium and high gain patches and some factory presets with the Axe running direct with amp and cab sims on, (with all noise gates off) so we can hear what exactly this noise is? Also please post your complete setup and signal path, and any midi connections and other pieces of gear.

Also, if you are running a standard mono guitar make sure the "input select" for each amp preset is set to left only (and make sure your guitar is plugged into either the front panel instrument in jack or the rear left jack for input 1)

Try other leads and guitars


----------



## GTailly (Dec 28, 2011)

luca9583 said:


> There shouldn't be any noise at all with the Axe.
> 
> Could you post some clips of the noise while switching between clean, medium and high gain patches and some factory presets with the Axe running direct with amp and cab sims on, (with all noise gates off) so we can hear what exactly this noise is? Also please post your complete setup and signal path, and any midi connections and other pieces of gear.
> 
> ...



Just so you can get an idea, I get the exact same kind of 60 hertz frequency behind my tone on every kind of patches. Clean ones are pretty inaudible while moderate and high gain ones are similar to what I recorded and posted in my first post. I will try to record some clips so you can hear the noise completely but I am at work for the moment.

The signal path on the patch I used on the recording is as follows:

Input - tube od - gate - amp - cab - EQ - output

Everything is plugged in my carvin power conditionner.
Then the left out of my axe goes right into my carvin ts100 tube poweramp and then goes out straight into my cabinet.

Although, all possible setups I use with my axe result in having the same freakin' hum problem.

The global config is already set to analog front.


----------



## luca9583 (Dec 28, 2011)

Inhaler said:


> Just so you can get an idea, I get the exact same kind of 60 hertz frequency behind my tone on every kind of patches. Clean ones are pretty inaudible while moderate and high gain ones are similar to what I recorded and posted in my first post. I will try to record some clips so you can hear the noise completely but I am at work for the moment.
> 
> The signal path on the patch I used on the recording is as follows:
> 
> ...




Just listened to your original clip in your first post. That sounds to me like interference of some kind. It doesn't sound like a low frequency ground loop hum..sounds more like the sound of lights interfering

Try running everything without the power conditioner to check that that isn't the culprit, and also try recreating that tone but with only the amp's gain (with bright switch on) and no drive pedal in front.

Try and post as many clips as you can with several different guitars if you have any available.

High gain amp models will always have a little hum just like real life amps, but in this case i reckon it's something external, unless your drive pedal is set very high to get that crackling overloaded tone.


----------



## GTailly (Dec 28, 2011)

luca9583 said:


> Just listened to your original clip in your first post. That sounds to me like interference of some kind. It doesn't sound like a low frequency ground loop hum..sounds more like the sound of lights interfering
> 
> Try running everything without the power conditioner to check that that isn't the culprit, and also try recreating that tone but with only the amp's gain (with bright switch on) and no drive pedal in front.
> 
> ...



I will try to post as many clips as possible as soon as I am not at work and same thing with running everything without my power conditionner.

My actual tone has the same frequency when not even using my od pedal wich is actually settled pretty low.

Unfortunately, I do not own more guitars but I had the chance totry out my friend's two other guitars and even his bass and they all do the same thing.


----------



## danieluber1337 (Dec 28, 2011)

luca9583 said:


> High gain amp models will always have a little hum just like real life amps



No? Digital signals are completely interference-free. There will never be hum unless it is introduced before A/D conversion. The problem lies between the ADC and guitar inclusively.

@ OP - Are you playing near your computer? Your monitor MIGHT be doing this. Your computer fan very well may be doing this. And your hard drive is a very real possibility.


----------



## GTailly (Dec 28, 2011)

danieluber1337 said:


> No? Digital signals are completely interference-free. There will never be hum unless it is introduced before A/D conversion. The problem lies between the ADC and guitar inclusively.
> 
> @ OP - Are you playing near your computer? Your monitor MIGHT be doing this. Your computer fan very well may be doing this. And your hard drive is a very real possibility.


 
I usually indeed play near my computer but my rehearsal room has none and the axe is doing the same exact noise.


----------



## GTailly (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry for the unmastered thing but I have a new computer and did not have time to yet re-install all my plugins...

Just got you some quick ideas on a crunch / clean / more djenty type of sounds so you can compare how the noise looks like in different patches.

Please forgive me for the quite bad playing...had a rough day at work and I am pretty tired. I tried to do some pretty easy riffs so you can easily hear the sound behind what is being played.

So here goes the clip:

Sample noise on patches (Axe Fx ultra) by atarax/i/a on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Cheers.


----------



## GTailly (Dec 31, 2011)

Anyone?...


----------



## luca9583 (Dec 31, 2011)

Inhaler said:


> Sorry for the unmastered thing but I have a new computer and did not have time to yet re-install all my plugins...
> 
> Just got you some quick ideas on a crunch / clean / more djenty type of sounds so you can compare how the noise looks like in different patches.
> 
> ...




Ok. First of all..really good tones you've got going there and tight playing.

Secondly, that is clearly some kind of pickup interference or grounding issue, because some of those patches sound like they have a gate on them which gets rid of the noise, so it;s not coming from the Axe. On the clean patch i couldn't hear any noise.

However, if, as you said before, your friend's guitars and bass do the same then i reckon it might be either a bad cable or some external interference.

If those clips are direct from the Axe then the rest of your rig isn't creating the noise either. It definitely sounds like noise coming from the guitar, the kind of noise you get when lights interfere with the signal


----------



## luca9583 (Dec 31, 2011)

Also, you could easily use all of those tones in your band's production if you set up the noise gate just as you're doing in those clips


----------



## GTailly (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey man,

Well thanks for the good comments on the playing even if I really am not proud of it haha.  Always appreciated though!  The tones are simple patches I made up quite quickly too. I will try to upgrade them a bit but glad you like'em. 

Indeed, all of the patches had gates in them but only the clean one has a very very light one.

So knowing that the noise is probably coming from interferences what should I do next? Pickups swap?
New cables?
Ebtech device maybe?


----------



## luca9583 (Jan 1, 2012)

Inhaler said:


> Hey man,
> 
> Well thanks for the good comments on the playing even if I really am not proud of it haha.  Always appreciated though!  The tones are simple patches I made up quite quickly too. I will try to upgrade them a bit but glad you like'em.
> 
> ...




Hmm...not sure because i don't know for sure what the source of the problem is, and because you said you were getting the noise with other guitars and basses. 

If that is the case then it's not the pickups. Try setting it up in a different room with just the guitar into the Axe and a pair of headphones. Does your guitar have a humbucker or single coils or p90 style pickups?

It's unusual to get that kind of crackling noise unless it's deliberate to get a specific tone (overloading the amp) so i'm not sure what else you could try.

Anyway besy of luck and in the meantime just go with a couple of noise gates in the signal chain..use the input noise gate and then one after amp block before the cab block


----------



## Metalus (Jan 1, 2012)

Im still having this problem myself. It only seems to happen when I palm mute and let the note resonate and decay. Im using livewire cables from guitar center. I think Imma try to get some new cables to see maybe if that solves the problem. Have you had any luck fixing it dude?


----------



## GTailly (Jan 2, 2012)

luca9583 said:


> Hmm...not sure because i don't know for sure what the source of the problem is, and because you said you were getting the noise with other guitars and basses.
> 
> If that is the case then it's not the pickups. Try setting it up in a different room with just the guitar into the Axe and a pair of headphones. Does your guitar have a humbucker or single coils or p90 style pickups?
> 
> ...




I already tried plugging in different places with just a guitar and a pair of headphones and: same noise again.

I actually own a Carvin DC727 so I have the stock pickups which are humbuckers. The guitar also has coil splitting switches on it but none of those patches are played in single coil mode.

Also, thanks for suggesting the noise gate trick but I am actually always doing it on my patches 'cause I like my sound to be real tight on chug patterns etc etc.



Metalus said:


> Im still having this problem myself. It only seems to happen when I palm mute and let the note resonate and decay. Im using livewire cables from guitar center. I think Imma try to get some new cables to see maybe if that solves the problem. Have you had any luck fixing it dude?



I know what you mean and the noise I get is worse in that type of situation too. Although, I am getting it even while playing but in a much quieter way. Just seems like there always is a 60k frequency behind my tone...

I am using planet wave cables and I never had any issues with them so I don't know if changing my cables would really solve the thing.

Unfortunately, I have been searching the web and tried many options to solve my problem and nothing has yet did it. Sorry man. :/


----------



## Thrashman (Jan 2, 2012)

Does the noise dissapear when you remove the guitar cable from the AXE-FX?

Try this, if you remove the guitar cable from the axe fx input and the noise is still there, it is indeed the axe. Try to switch out every single cable in your rig, check the soldering in your guitar so that it's not faulty and rule out piece by piece of yor rig mate.


----------



## GTailly (Jan 2, 2012)

Thrashman said:


> Does the noise dissapear when you remove the guitar cable from the AXE-FX?
> 
> Try this, if you remove the guitar cable from the axe fx input and the noise is still there, it is indeed the axe. Try to switch out every single cable in your rig, check the soldering in your guitar so that it's not faulty and rule out piece by piece of yor rig mate.



I have tried removing the guitar cable from the input and listened to the axe with only my headphones plugged in. Even with input and output volume knobs all the way up, I got no noise at all.

So now I understand it must either be my cables or the guitar itself.
How to I check out if my guitar has a good soldering just like you mentioned?
Also, I tried using only the axe with direct guitar in front input while testing all my different cables and I still get the same soundwith all of them. (although some are worst than others...)

I never had any trouble with all my different cables when playing with my old 6505+ though.

Maybe someone who is using an Axe-FX with a Carvin DC727 with stock pu could help here? (if they have experienced the same trouble)


----------



## bigswifty (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm gonna post this just incase the info helps. 

I've had sort of the same problem you have, but only in a few instances. 
First, the heavy tones I've made are tight and do not give any hum when going through my Mackie HD1221.

However, when I swap it over to my audiobox for direct recording, the same heavy tone gives off a subtle feedback hum like you have. I'm sure its not the Axe-FX, and my cables are all new except for the patch cable, which doesn't cause any feedback when going into the Mackie.

I have this sneaking suspicion that the problem, at least in my case, is the Audiobox. Though, its only a cheap interface. Another idea is that I'm picking up signal or current from around the room or via the powerbar im into. I think a proper rack conditioner might help it out.

Either way - best of luck man


----------



## GTailly (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for answering man! Some help is always appreciated. 
Unfortunately, I hear the same noise while not even playing with my audiobox. No matter what I do, as long as I am plugged in the axe-fx and play, the noise is there. As for the power conditioner, it does not change a thing. (or do you mean buy a better one so it might block the noise?...)


----------



## GTailly (Jan 5, 2012)

B...b..bum...pp.


----------



## friendforafoe (Jan 5, 2012)

Well if your input knob is turned all the way up, you're going to get some noise for sure. You should set your input knob so your guitar is only tickling the red (i.e. the LED lights only go to red every now and then). It's really up to the electronics in the guitar ... for example, with my BKPs (passive pups) I only have to turn my input just past 12 o'clock, with my seymour duncan blackouts (active pups), I have to go closer to 2 o'clock. Also, have you tried switching the ground lift switch in the back of the Axe-FX? 

From the clips, it sounds like you're getting interference from an outside source. Some things to try is to ensure everything is plugged into the same power strip/conditioner. If you're using wireless internet, disable it. If you have any electronics near your guitar that aren't properly shielded, you can get noise too (I had a cheapo lamp near my desk at one point that would do this). You can also get some ambient noises that get picked up by a pickup (that sounds redundant haha) if you you're playing through speakers loudly, though you did mention headphones so I'm not sure. How long is your instrument cable? If it's over 25ft, you could be getting some signal degradation and noise interference as well. 

One thing you can do is send me the patch you're using and I can see if it's how you're dialing in the sound. I understand if you don't want to give out your patch, but I honestly have no need for it and have plenty of other tones at my disposal


----------



## friendforafoe (Jan 5, 2012)

And by send it to me, I mean just PM it to me haha. I say it may be your distorted tones since your clean patches are fine, but your distorted patches are where the problem areas lie. I honestly don't think it's any sort of hardware issue with the Axe-FX ...

Oh and have you tried plugging the axe-fx into another outlet or trying another power cable for it? Where do you keep the axe-fx in relation to your environment (i.e. is it near your comp?)?


----------



## GTailly (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey thanks for answering.

What I meant with the input/output volume being put to the max was just for the test mentionned on the other page while not plugging anything in the input to see iof I still get noise.
Don't worry my input level is never passed 12 - 12.5 o'clock. 

I never thought of the wireless internet. Might actually try unplugging it and see what I have.

As for my guitar cables I usually use one that is 20ft long if I remember correctly but I tried many others and some of them were only 3ft long and I still had the noise issue.

Well I could send you one of my patches but I am not sure it would really help though because I get the exact same noise on all the patches including the factory ones...


----------



## GTailly (Jan 5, 2012)

friendforafoe said:


> And by send it to me, I mean just PM it to me haha. I say it may be your distorted tones since your clean patches are fine, but your distorted patches are where the problem areas lie. I honestly don't think it's any sort of hardware issue with the Axe-FX ...
> 
> Oh and have you tried plugging the axe-fx into another outlet or trying another power cable for it? Where do you keep the axe-fx in relation to your environment (i.e. is it near your comp?)?


 
Yep I tried something like 10-15 different outlets and the axe is usually near my comp but I have tried to plug it in many different rooms and even at rehearsal space and I still get the same problem.

I am starting to think the pickups might be the real problem but I don't know if there is any way to solve it without having to change'em.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jan 5, 2012)

Shielding man.

The problem is the shielding in your pickup routes and control cavity.

The same exact thing happened to me and I just bought some copper foil and put it in my control cavity all around the edges and on the bottom and it helped immensely. 

Try and turn to the side while you play with your guitar and if when you turn away from your monitors etc, it should alter the pitch or frequency of the noise. If so its a shielding issue.


----------



## GTailly (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey thanks for the input man! Really nice of you.
I will try turning to see if the frequency does change later on tonight when I will get home.
I'll give you some feedbacks.


----------



## kmanick (Jan 5, 2012)

is this only happening on your own hi gain patches or are the default factory presets doing this as well?


----------



## GTailly (Jan 5, 2012)

As mentionned above, factory presets are doing the same thing.


----------



## kmanick (Jan 5, 2012)

Sorry , read thru the whole thread rather quickly.


----------



## GTailly (Jan 5, 2012)

Haha no worries man.


----------



## GTailly (Jan 7, 2012)

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> Shielding man.
> 
> The problem is the shielding in your pickup routes and control cavity.
> 
> ...



I just tried your advice at yesterday's rehearsal and turning while playing did change the intensity of the frequency. For the first time I experienced hearing the kind of hiss and hum I believed is due to some interferences in the pickups too. The hiss was stopping the second I touched the strings or the bridge of the guitar.

I actually never had this issue as the noise was just audible while playing.

So I guess the problem is indeed caused by the bad shielding of the guitar.

The only ting that makes me skeptical about it is the fact that I tried two other guitars and one bass and they all did the same thing...


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jan 7, 2012)

If the noise stops when you touch the bridge or strings it's a grounding issue as well. I had both issues at once as well and it's pretty annoying.


----------



## GTailly (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah that is what I thought about the ground loop issue too. Fortunately, I rarely get ay grounding issues.

As for the pickups what is your opinion on it if I had similar noise with different guitars and even a bass?


----------



## GTailly (Jan 9, 2012)

Opinions about my last post anyone?


----------



## wjm123 (Jan 14, 2012)

I too am getting noise issues from my axefx, during reamping its pretty bad. From the soundcloud clip I've heard it sounds pretty bad especially in the 2nd clip. 

Try turning off the axefx's noise gate and with your guitar plugged in, walk around the room with your guitar see if the noise changes/disappears as your guitar is facing different directions.


----------



## Metalus (Mar 16, 2012)

Any luck in finding the solution to this problem?


----------



## Metalus (Mar 16, 2012)

wjm123 said:


> Try turning off the axefx's noise gate and with your guitar plugged in, walk around the room with your guitar see if the noise changes/disappears as your guitar is facing different directions.



I did this and it does change and disappear depending on where I am in the room. What do I do now to fix this?


----------



## Phrygian (Mar 16, 2012)

My carvin dc727 i got a month ago had a horrible hum to it. Turned out the grounding had loosened in shipping. have you seen inside the control cavity to see if there are any loose cables? 

Does the noise disappear if you touch the control knobs or bridge? that will easily tell if its a grounding issue or not.


----------



## Phrygian (Mar 16, 2012)

Metalus said:


> I did this and it does change and disappear depending on where i am in the room? What do I do know to fix this?



Do you have any qualified techs/luthiers in your area you could bring it to? To me (no expert) it sounds like either your pickup cavities are badly shielded or there's a grounding issue.


----------



## Metalus (Mar 16, 2012)

Hmmm ill have to check that


----------



## Hyacinth (Jan 4, 2013)

I had a hiss/hum issue as well, it turns out that my monitor was the culprit. I had it plugged into a daisy chained power strip causing a whole slew a problems. Where do you have your axe fx or monitors plugged in?


----------



## right_to_rage (Jan 25, 2013)

Did this end up being a pickup shielding issue? I'm getting the same problem except it only happens when I face my Carvin Dc800 towards the axe fx 2, not my laptop monitor.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/4125712/Buzz.mp3


----------



## Raswa (Dec 2, 2013)

If it's any help at this point, im facing the same issue, however, i traced the problem mainly to be my monitors. Here's a clip with the sound im talking about, and then i turn off the monitors and see what happens. 

Okay .... that file, tried to upload but failed several times, lost my nerve and almost shat my pants. But yeah, monitors do the twist in me balls here.


----------

